# System Wars Brewday - Well Not Quite !



## Bribie G (12/2/11)

Greetings from the Pine Rivers Underground Brewing Society - PUBS

Underground is our name and game and a bit of a low profile but a very active and social group for quite a few years now. Today we had a great brewday at John's place at Cashmere with Pizza for lunch and three main brews for the day done on HERMS, 3 Vessel and BIAB using urn. Not exactly a systems war as they were three quite different brews. 

As usual about 15 attended and the club keg got emptied (PUBS owns a few kegs and they are filled on rotation / volunteer by the members for quaffing at meetings and get-togethers) - club keg and mash days are a strong feature of a club that draws from a compact area - Moreton Bay - as opposed to another Brisbane club (also member) where, understandably, the members are more scattered.

The club Christmas beer organised by Rod, and a few others participated - strong ABV with spices. 3v into two cubes

Went very smoothly although the 5 ring gas burner caused massive local carbon footprint. Interesting that they use a Ross's grain bag in the mash tun esky for an almost BIAB style hoist and sparge - worked really well with good conversion as checked with the refrac. 







All hands to the pump






Meanwhile Bribie doing an Aussie Sparkling (AndrewQLD style) BIAB demo with one hand tied behind back and his eyes half open - probably as a result of imbibing club keg contents.  
















And John with the mighty HERMs doing a mighty 60L hefe batch.














Couple of teething problems with the HERMS that John is still getting to grips with, but nothing that couldn't be solved by helicoptering in that Blichmann technician . B) 

Several cubes of wort produced, pizza eaten, beer drunk, great day. 

:beer: 

Any BABBs members reading, PUBS will be having night out at German Club in next couple of months and invite to BABBs as well that will be no doubt relayed to members in "correspondence" at next meeting


----------



## shadders (12/2/11)

BribieG said:


> Several cubes of wort produced, pizza eaten, beer drunk, great day.



Hear hear... Thanks for the intro to the club Bribie. Saw a lot of techniques I haven't seen before and glad to see I'm not the only one that get's mid-boil wobbles.

I guess a get together of a bunch blokes burning grain isn't the place the get emotional but I gotta say after 3 years of no brewing and being subjected to BWS water torture, when I got my first whiff of boiling wort as I came up the driveway I had a bit of a moment, it almost brought a tear to my eye...

Haven't stopped scrubbing and sanitizing my gear since I got home. Rescued one recipe from my lost collection, Luckily my favourite one. Brown ale here I come!


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (13/2/11)

Good to see you didn't leave the donna behind Bribie.

Looks like you boys had a great day, i presume you where finished a lot quicker consider you only had to clean on vessel.


----------



## DU99 (13/2/11)

looks like alot of fun was had..and all that Hi-tech gear


----------



## Pennywise (13/2/11)

Mmmm, shiney stuff :icon_drool2:


----------



## Maxt (13/2/11)

You keep your mash warm with Donna??


----------



## Bribie G (13/2/11)

Donna the Doonah  
Keeps my mash warm and my fermenters cool


----------

